# SURVEY:Any interest in possible new winemaking devices?



## bein_bein (Jan 7, 2009)

OK...so being laid off work , in winter, in Michigan..I'm going a little stir crazy so I have been developing solutions to 'issues' I face when making wine and I am conducting this non-scientific survey to see if I could market these items. 
Problem #1
Head space. We all know about the 'adding marbles' technique to reduce head space in our carboy. Would you have interest in a device that could be inserted in a carboy (any size) that could reduce the headspace. It would be adjustable to any amount of space,up to a maximum of say 1-2 gals. It could also be removed when done. No price point yet , but aiming for under $50.
Problem#2
When racking or bottling, I will slightly tip my carboy VERY CAREFULLY as I get towards the bottom 1/3 of the process, so I can get as much 'clean' wine without sucking up any of the lees. (Do anyone else do this??) I'm kicking around a device that would tip the carboy very gently to the desired angle then lock in position so that it was stable.Again aiming for that under $50 price point, but this one's a little more involved.

I'm not taking orders or anything like that. I'm still developing the ideas and deciding on how robust the items needs to be. (If it's for me, I'll wing it it. If I sell these , it has to be a quality product!)
I'm looking to find out if there is an interest in these items


----------



## cpfan (Jan 7, 2009)

1. Not really. 

2. Not really. I just stick a hardback book under the carboy after slowly tipping it back. There is a product called "Carboy Wedges" out there already.

Steve


----------



## wingnutooa (Jan 7, 2009)

I hate Wedges....Muey uncomfortable...


----------



## bein_bein (Jan 7, 2009)

Wedges are unstable IMHO. My system will sloooowly tip the carboy as it is emptied. After some initial designs , I'm thinking I might be able to bring these in around $30 ish...

p.s. your vote doesn't count cpfan...yur too old school 
lol j/k


----------



## cpfan (Jan 7, 2009)

old school, eh? Fermtech auto siphons, better bottles, the newest wine kits on the market.

what do I have to do to be new school?

Buy one of these?

http://www.artfulwinemaker.com/

No thanks, Steve


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, Steve, that is truly awful looking. I wonder how many people fall for that and give up on winemaking before they really try. It looks like "Mr. Beer" for the wine world. I especially like the 60 day guarantee... "We guarantee our product until you might try tasting the wine". LOL


----------



## Luc (Jan 7, 2009)

#1 when you have several carboys aging at the same time
you would have to spend a few hundred dollar for getting one
for each carboy.....

$50 is more as any winemaking piece of equipment I have ever
bought (including my refractometer).
$50 is more as any ingredients I have ever used in winemaking.

Most winemakers are as me Cheapskirts 

Luc


----------



## bein_bein (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree Tooth...I just wasted 10 minutes watching ..shudder..that's 10 minutes I'll never get back...

I agree Luc. I think a better price point would be around $25, but sometimes I am more of a cheapskate than the average person, that's another reason for my survey . I have the 'tipper' about 90% designed so I can make a prototype and get patents in place. Materials will drive the cost of that device. The other is still in the concept stage...I'll keep everyone posted..


----------



## moose-1110 (Jan 15, 2009)

I like the idea of something that would take up space in a carboy. I hate using marbles. But I am a bigger cheap skate than you and would not pay more than $10 for something like this


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 15, 2009)

Moose, Luc gave us the proper use of marbles! Use nylons that match your eye color.!!!!! For more info search the forum.
Troy


----------



## Conquistadude (Jan 25, 2009)

Luc said:


> Most winemakers are as me Cheapskirts



Amen


We were lucky to find a guy selling about 10 6.5 gallon carboys for $15 each, so we got 4 of them, and will likely get the rest later. $15 is much better then $38-$45. it was a score


----------

